Ask HN: Which book would you read to grow your consulting business? - zenincognito
======
gk1
Million Dollar Consulting by Alan Weiss

------
newsbinator
I'd start with Philip Morgan's work on Positioning:

[https://philipmorganconsulting.com/the-positioning-manual-
fo...](https://philipmorganconsulting.com/the-positioning-manual-for-
technical-firms/)

I'd also consume anything from Jonathan Stark:

[https://jonathanstark.com/hbin](https://jonathanstark.com/hbin)

------
tixocloud
The Trusted Advisor

------
hemling
Positioning by Al Ries

